# photoshop guru



## boowart (24. März 2002)

Hallo.

Ich hab vor ein paar Wochen mal ein geniales "Wie erstelle ich ein Webdesign" mit Photoshop tutorial im Netz gesehen (leider nicht gebookmarked!) Jetzt bräuchte ich es und kann es nicht mehr finden!
Der Autor hatte jede Woche einen neuen teil des "Groß-Tutorials" online gestellt in dem er auch auf ImageReady einging und letzendlich die Beziehung zur Weiterverarbeitung im Dreamweaver beschreibt. Bin mir auch nicht mehr sicher, ob das in englisch oder deutsch war: Mist!
Ich hatte aber das gefühl, das der Autor ein Photoshop Guru sein musste, weil er tons of tuts auf seiner HP hatte.
Weiß mir jemand Rat? Oder entsprechende Tuts?
Wäre dankbar!

Gruß
the boowart


----------



## boowart (24. März 2002)

*sorry: habs wieder gefunden*

http://www.photoshopcafe.com


----------



## t0ny (24. März 2002)

*zwar ein komischer thread,*

aber ein super link! thx. die seite ist zwar englisch, aber da sind auch mal tuts, die ich noch nicht kenne  

mfg
t0ny


----------



## Shadowbeast (24. März 2002)

*JES!*

Cool danke für den Link, sind echt klasse TUTS dabei 

Habs gleich in meine Favoriten liste geschmießen 

THX auch von mir


----------



## MrThomas (24. März 2002)

Auch von mir ein großes Dankeschön für diesen super Link. Ich tu mir zwar ein bißchen schwer mit dem Englischen ins Deutsche, aber das krieg ich schon hin.
Thanx a lot. MfG


----------



## boowart (24. März 2002)

*bewerten!*

Hey,
wenn ihr den Link so genial findet, warum bewertet ihr dann nicht mein Posting???
 

Do it.

Thankxx
the boowart


----------



## Sliver (24. März 2002)

also ich weis nicht ob ihrs kennt aber hier gibts auch einiges dazu und das in deutsch ! 

aso: auch danke für den link, gefällt mir bestens !

Sers
Sliver


----------



## Mythos007 (24. März 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

ich weiß ja nicht ob ihr es schon wisst - aber
es gibt hier im Forum auch eine schier unerschöpfliche
*Linksammlung* mit all den genialen Photoshop Seiten...

Da findet ihr eigentlich fast alles - auch die
Photoshopcafeseite ist dort aufgelistet...

Viel Spaß noch Jungs - und bis dann dann euer Mythos

N.S.: rate my Sig ...


----------



## braindad (25. März 2002)

*Re: bewerten!*



> _Original geschrieben von boowart _
> *Hey,
> wenn ihr den Link so genial findet, warum bewertet ihr dann nicht mein Posting???
> 
> ...



für so nen quatsch sollte man dich eigentlich schlechter ewerten...
sry, aber das ist IMHO echt arm

ontopic: echt ganz nett, die page


----------



## Sliver (25. März 2002)

brain, das war sicher ironisch und spaßig gemeint von boo, also so hab ich es verstanden...


----------



## braindad (25. März 2002)

*@sliver*

titel seines beitrags: "bewerten!" - IMHO fordernd

"???" sind mindesten 2 zuviel, wenn man etwas ironisch meint. sowas tippt man (ich zumindest) nur aus dem bauch heraus, wenn man "empört" ist.

 - bei einem ironischen beitrag hätte ein  etwas besser gepasst

"Do it." - obgleich kein "!" am ende, ist dies eine aufforderung

"Thankxx" - tja, in freudiger erwartung der bewertung.


sry, aber alles in allem kann ich diesen beitrag nicht als ironisch auffassen. zumindest am ende hätte ein "" stehen müssen.

aber, naja. ist halt meine auffassung


----------



## Sliver (25. März 2002)

jaja... nun mecker nicht an mir herum wollte doch nur mal was gutes sagen *g*  ;-)


----------



## boowart (25. März 2002)

*Verständigungsprobs...*

Hallo hallo!

Wie sich das ja gehört versteht jeder was anderes... Ich hab mal gelernt, dass jeder das so versteht, wie er es verstehen will, also...

Natürlich hab ich es gespickt formuliert aber der Hasensmiley als Überschrift hat für brain wohl net ausgereicht um die Ironie deutlich zu machen *höhö*


Bleibt so schön.

Gruß,
the boowart


----------



## lol (26. März 2002)

*Ich habe keinen Windeffekt *heul**

HILFE!!!
Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen.
Bei vielen Tuts, wie z.B.: "brennender Text", wird beschrieben "Filter > Stilisierungseffekt > Windeffekt"
Doch wo ist der Windeffekt? Ich finde bei mir keinen WIndeffekt *heul*
Könnte mir bitte jemand helfen? BITTE
ich will nämlich eine schöne Homepage, bzw. das design für eine HP machen udn dafür ist dieser Windeffekt sehr wichtig.
Also helft mir bitte.
thx


----------



## subzero (26. März 2002)

welche version von photoshop hast du?


----------



## lol (26. März 2002)

Ich hab 6.0 und keine Ahnung warum ich keine windeffekte hab.
Hast du die?


----------



## stiffy (26. März 2002)

hassu evtl. nur die testversion von adobe? da fehlen nämlich einige sachen. ansonsten ma bei adobe anrufen und fragen was des sein könnt...


----------



## lol (26. März 2002)

Ja ich habe nur die Testversion, LEIDER! *heul*
Zahlt es sich aus potoshop zu kaufen?? oder ist PS recht schwierig zu verstehen??? 
weil ich glaube ich wäre dazu bereit, auf Photoshop zu sparen, wenn ich sicher sein könnte, dass ich damit was anfangen kann.
also sag mir bitte ob es sich auszahlt zu sparen( ich bin 14 )


----------



## Sliver (26. März 2002)

also es kommt eigentlich immer ganz auf deine interessen an...
ich habe mit kleineren grafik progs (mit 11-13) angefangen danach hab ich mir mein erstes photoshop (5.0) aufm trödelgekauft und hab mich damit etwas beschäftigt (13-15) seit nem jahr hab ich jetzt 6.0 und mach damit nen bissel (bin jetzt 16) aber ich merke stark das ich durch das "steigern" der progs einen viel leichteren einstieg in PS 6.0 hatte als andere... aber es ist auch nciht schwer zu verstehen, nach 2 wochen kommst du schon ganz gut damit zurecht und merkst auch wie nützlich es ist die files als psd zuspeichern -)  )

ein einstieg mit PS 6.0 steht eigentlich nichts im weg... (bis auf das dumme money  )
guck mal bei ebay nach da bekommst du manchmal welche für wenig geld...  

machs besser...
Sliver


----------

